# [dev] error de compilacion (cerrado)

## JotaCE

Hola a todos

Estoy intentando compilar amarok en un sistema gentoo con gnome y el paquete dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 me da error, por mas que le busco no le encuentro.

Aqui les posteo mi emerge --info y mi mensaje de error. De antemano cualquier ayuda se agradece.

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Feb 2008 18:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts branding cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode utempter vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 to /

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3.tar.gz ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3 ...

qextscintillaglobal.h could not be found in /usr/include and so the qtext

module will not be built. If QScintilla is installed then use the -n argument

to explicitly specify the correct directory.

Checking to see if the qtcanvas module should be built...

Checking to see if the qtnetwork module should be built...

Checking to see if the qttable module should be built...

Checking to see if the qtxml module should be built...

Checking to see if the qtgl module should be built...

Checking to see if the qtui module should be built...

Checking to see if the qtsql module should be built...

Checking to see if the QAssistantClient class is available...

Creating features file...

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

Checking to see if the QCDEStyle class is built in...

Checking to see if the QInterlaceStyle class is built in...

cfgtest.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:

cfgtest.cpp:5: error: expected type-specifier before ‘QInterlaceStyle’

cfgtest.cpp:5: error: expected `;' before ‘QInterlaceStyle’

Checking to see if the QMotifStyle class is built in...

Checking to see if the QMotifPlusStyle class is built in...

Checking to see if the QPlatinumStyle class is built in...

Checking to see if the QSGIStyle class is built in...

Checking to see if the QWindowsXPStyle class is built in...

cfgtest.cpp:1:29: error: qwindowsxpstyle.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

cfgtest.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:

cfgtest.cpp:5: error: expected type-specifier before ‘QWindowsXPStyle’

cfgtest.cpp:5: error: expected `;' before ‘QWindowsXPStyle’

Checking to see if the QWindowsStyle class is built in...

Qt v3.3.8 free edition is being used.

SIP 4.7.3 is being used.

These PyQt modules will be built: qt qtcanvas qtnetwork qttable qtxml qtgl qtui

qtsql.

Support for these Qt classes has been disabled: QInterlaceStyle

QWindowsXPStyle.

The PyQt modules will be installed in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages.

The PyQt .sip files will be installed in /usr/share/sip.

The Qt header files are in /usr/qt/3/include.

The qt-mt Qt library is in /usr/qt/3/lib.

pyuic will be installed in /usr/bin.

pylupdate will be installed in /usr/bin.

Generating the C++ source for the qt module...

Creating the Makefile for the qt module...

Generating the C++ source for the qtgl module...

Creating the Makefile for the qtgl module...

Generating the C++ source for the qtui module...

Creating the Makefile for the qtui module...

Generating the C++ source for the qtcanvas module...

Creating the Makefile for the qtcanvas module...

Generating the C++ source for the qtnetwork module...

Creating the Makefile for the qtnetwork module...

Generating the C++ source for the qtsql module...

Creating the Makefile for the qtsql module...

Generating the C++ source for the qttable module...

Creating the Makefile for the qttable module...

Generating the C++ source for the qtxml module...

Creating the Makefile for the qtxml module...

Creating top level Makefile...

Creating pyuic Makefile...

Creating pylupdate Makefile...

Creating pyqtconfig.py...

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3/qt'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtcmodule.o sipqtcmodule.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQPtrList.o sipqtQPtrList.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWorkspace.o sipqtQWorkspace.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWMatrix.o sipqtQWMatrix.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWizard.o sipqtQWizard.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWidgetStack.o sipqtQWidgetStack.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWidgetList.o sipqtQWidgetList.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWhatsThis.o sipqtQWhatsThis.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQWaitCondition.o sipqtQWaitCondition.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQVGroupBox.o sipqtQVGroupBox.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQVButtonGroup.o sipqtQVButtonGroup.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQVBox.o sipqtQVBox.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQVariant.o sipqtQVariant.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQValueList.o sipqtQValueList.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQRegExpValidator.o sipqtQRegExpValidator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQDoubleValidator.o sipqtQDoubleValidator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQIntValidator.o sipqtQIntValidator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQValidator.o sipqtQValidator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQUuid.o sipqtQUuid.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQUrlOperator.o sipqtQUrlOperator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQUrlInfo.o sipqtQUrlInfo.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQUrl.o sipqtQUrl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I. -I/usr/include/python2.4 -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -o sipqtQTranslator.o sipqtQTranslator.cpp

sipqtQUrl.cpp: In function ‘PyObject* slot_QUrl___ne__(PyObject*, PyObject*)’:

sipqtQUrl.cpp:1381: error: ‘class QUrl’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘operator!=’

sipqtQUrl.cpp:1395: error: ‘class QUrl’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘operator!=’

make[1]: *** [sipqtQUrl.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3/qt'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2291:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * 
```

----------

## achaw

```
-fPIC 
```

Es una flag con la cual tengo problemas con algunos paquetes (glibc por ejemplo). Fijate si eso no puede llegar a ser la causa.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -fPIC 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por la intencion pero me da el mismo error! snif!

----------

## achaw

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-265438-highlight-pyqt+compilation+error.html

Aca hay algo, no estoy mucho en el tema pero sip podria ser el problema.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

Haber hermanos gentoonianos hos comento

el equipo en cuestion tenia software algo antiguo y algunos paquetes sobrantes asi que realice una limpieza general.

```
$ emerge --depclean
```

Luego un 

```
$ revdep-rebuild
```

para reconstruir algunas paquetes rotos

para finalizar una violenta actualizacion 

```
$ emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

y? nada!

todo esta igual el mismo error

----------

## gringo

bug conocido - lo que te comentaba achaw, al parecer es algo relacionado con el paquete sip, prueba instalando la versión unstable de sip.

 *Quote:*   

> -fPIC

 

por lo que tengo entendido este flag deberían activarlo solo los devs, no es nada recomendable usarlo y menos globalmente.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

Gracias muchachos:

creo que por lo menos encontre una solucion parche al asunto intalando PyQt-3.14.1-r2 que trabaja con sip-4.2.1

la compilacion fue correcta haber si ahora puedo instalar amarok que es lo que en realidad me interesa!

muchas gracias!

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> bug conocido - lo que te comentaba achaw, al parecer es algo relacionado con el paquete sip, prueba instalando la versión unstable de sip.
> 
>  *Quote:*   -fPIC 
> 
> por lo que tengo entendido este flag deberían activarlo solo los devs, no es nada recomendable usarlo y menos globalmente.
> ...

 

No dices ninguna mentira ahí. -fPIC es *una de tantas* CFLAGS que jamás deberían ser usadas globalmente, y jamás deberían ser usadas sin conocer su impacto en los binarios resultantes.

Sin entrar en complejidades, -fPIC puede ser algo positivo en ciertas arquitecturas, y dependiendo del tipo de binario. Hablando de cosas más mundanas y prácticas, he visto montones de veces en los que -fPIC rompe las compilaciones. Nótese también que cuando un paquete falla debido al uso de un flag no soportado, como es el caso de -fPIC, no tiene por qué ser directamente por el uso de -fPIC (o el flag que sea) al compilar dicho paquete... El problema puede venir de alguna dependencia. Lo primero que te dirían en bugzilla en estos casos es que recompiles todo world sin flags extraños, y luego reportes si aún sigue fallando, porque no se puede saber hasta donde se extiende la influencia de un flag no soportado.

Literatura sobre el tema:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/pic-internals.xml

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   bug conocido - lo que te comentaba achaw, al parecer es algo relacionado con el paquete sip, prueba instalando la versión unstable de sip.
> 
>  *Quote:*   -fPIC 
> 
> por lo que tengo entendido este flag deberían activarlo solo los devs, no es nada recomendable usarlo y menos globalmente.
> ...

 

Pero no he suado esa variable -fPIC, de hecho ni siquiera sabia que existia, lo cierto que con un PyQt algo mas antiguo y su correspondiente sip, amarok pudo compilar bien.

```
# nano /etc/portage/package.mask 

.....

>dev-python/sip-4.2.1

>dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r2

......
```

Gracias a todos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero no he suado esa variable -fPIC, de hecho ni siquiera sabia que existia, lo cierto que con un PyQt algo mas antiguo y su correspondiente sip, amarok pudo compilar bien.
> 
> [code]# nano /etc/portage/package.mask 
> ...

 

Si, mi comentario iba relacionado con el de gringo, más arriba. En tu caso parece que el problema es un bug, bien el paquete o bien el ebuild, no lo se. En el bug que alguien enlazó más arriba vendrá toda la información seguramente.

En cualquier caso, lo importante es que hayas encontrado una solución  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

Solucion al problema

Agregar en /etc/portage/package.keywords 

dev-python/PyQt ~x86 

re emerger dev-python/PyQt

 :Very Happy: 

----------

